# The lifeboat.



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

Perhaps you have read this, if so, just click the back button...lol.

I think it's good enough to share. DISCLAIMER: Not trying to promote a political discussion as this is futile (Please don't go there). However, it does follow along the lines of being a Prepper and just how we devote our time and energy in this uncertain time. Do we spend our energy on "bailing" or do we save it for "swimming" when the lifeboat sinks?

_Think of the country as a lifeboat with twenty seats, adrift in an open ocean, and surrounded by more or less hostile life forms (hungry sharks, crotchety giant squid, etc.). The lifeboat has a slow, but nonetheless perilous leak through the seams of the boat as it works against the waves in the sea. In that lifeboat are 20 people and 20 pails. Eight of the people (the conservative 40%) are bailing furiously to remove the seawater that seeps through the boat's seams. Four of the people (the independent 20%) are holding their pails discussing whether the leak is of great enough significance to cause worry. Six of the people (the liberal 30%) are sitting on their pales reassuring each other that there is no real problem, and trying to convince the independents that, regardless, the conservatives are not bailing their fair share of water. One person (a special 5%) is holding the tiller and swinging it randomly from one side to another while yelling "Land Ho". And one person (the Acorn/Moonbat 5%) is surreptitiously using their pale to dip seawater from the ocean and pouring it into the lifeboat!

Right now, I'm one of the eight that is bailing furiously, but I'm now watching the others in the boat, and beginning to wonder when I should begin to save my energy so that when the lifeboat does fill and sink, I will have remaining the strength and stamina to swim. What happens when five or six of those of us who are bailing begin to conserve their energy in preparation for what they have determined will be the inevitable final swim for survival?_


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Faith is all that is required, and that is not in your fellow man!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IMHO if you "wait for when it is time to swim" there's a very good chance you just might get "eaten"... whereas if we (all) can somehow manage to bail (productively) we might be able to fix the "leak", or at least see if it is "fixable".

one question, WHY would you use a politically charged analogy, if you didn't want to see "political" debate? :dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You could change the analogy a little bit. There aren't any sharks or giant squids. It's a larger boat carrying a number of different building materials. At the end of your day of bailing water you take some time to build a small raft. You gather supplies like food and water. Just as the boat is ready to sink you go to your raft. The boat sinks. You're safe while those who didn't build a raft are drowning.

I haven't been expending any energy in fighting political battles. I've been storing food, water, and other supplies. When the dollar crashes, the economy collapses, and food transportation stops, I'll be OK in my own place because I took the time to care of myself.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I no longer worry about it because I now have my own twenty five footer with cannons sticking out from everywhere...... people are stupid who don't see what is right infront of them........to hell with them :congrat:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Fellow Man*



RevWC said:


> Faith is all that is required, and that is not in your fellow man!


Fellow Man

Damn the night , a cold wind blows

transversing through my veins

My body glistens cold with sweat

A thing unsafe, unsane

I put my trust in fellow man

As Abel did in Cain.

BillM


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

one question, WHY would you use a politically charged analogy, if you didn't want to see "political" debate? :dunno:[/QUOTE]

You are right, I should have edited out the party percentages.


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

I think that while you are bailing out water you should try to reason with others to help you. If that doesn't work then plan with others like you what you will do to help each other later. It is always good to surround yourself with like minded people to help each other when hard time inevitably will come.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Bandurasbox said:


> Right now, I'm one of the eight that is bailing furiously, but I'm now watching the others in the boat, and beginning to wonder when I should begin to save my energy so that when the lifeboat does fill and sink, I will have remaining the strength and stamina to swim. What happens when five or six of those of us who are bailing begin to conserve their energy in preparation for what they have determined will be the inevitable final swim for survival?


What you have just described is the whole premise of the book "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand. I am reading it right now and despite some parts that are a little too much for my sensitive feelings, I love it.

In short it describes what would happen to the world, if those people that are producers, decide to go on strike and let the looters of the world have at it. It is a long read though (1000+ pages in a very small font)

But if you love reading and you love independence, being productive and hate to work for the benefit of others, it will give you the words you always knew but never knew how to speak.

V.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> What you have just described is the whole premise of the book "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand. I am reading it right now and despite some parts that are a little too much for my sensitive feelings, I love it.
> 
> In short it describes what would happen to the world, if those people that are producers, decide to go on strike and let the looters of the world have at it. It is a long read though (1000+ pages in a very small font)
> 
> ...


"When you see that trading is done, not by consent, but by compulsion-when you see that in order to produce, you need to obtain permission from men who produce nothing-when you see that money is flowing to those who deal, not in goods, but in favors-when you see that men get richer by graft and by pull than by work, and your laws don't protect you against them, but protect them against you-when you see corruption being rewarded and honesty becoming a self-sacrifice-you may know that your society is doomed."......... Atlas Shrugged

LIke the 5 year old..are we there yet??? Most know the answer.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

JayJay said:


> "When you see that trading is done, not by consent, but by compulsion-when you see that in order to produce, you need to obtain permission from men who produce nothing-when you see that money is flowing to those who deal, not in goods, but in favors-when you see that men get richer by graft and by pull than by work, and your laws don't protect you against them, but protect them against you-when you see corruption being rewarded and honesty becoming a self-sacrifice-you may know that your society is doomed."......... Atlas Shrugged
> 
> LIke the 5 year old..are we there yet??? Most know the answer.


Thank you for this quote JayJay, every time I read from this book I get so thrilled and joyous that there are still good values out there worth to live after.

In fact, the rants in this book are like sermons to me. Something to keep you going for another couple of days 

V.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Simple solution. One or more of the conservatives need to use their bucket(s) to kill the moon-bats putting water into the boat, throw the bodies overboard, announce to the others to get busy bailing or else.


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> What you have just described is the whole premise of the book "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand. I am reading it right now and despite some parts that are a little too much for my sensitive feelings, I love it.
> 
> In short it describes what would happen to the world, if those people that are producers, decide to go on strike and let the looters of the world have at it. It is a long read though (1000+ pages in a very small font)
> 
> ...


You are spot on Vertigo! It is an amazing book. I re-read it recently and found it just as inspiring as I did in younger years...though a little harder to read with the "older" eyes.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Loved" Atlas Shrugged". I think I am done bailing and I sure as hell dont intend to be a lifeguard. As for the sharks, atleast they are of sound and predictable character.


----------

